# Winter Sucks!!



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

*Winter Sucks!! ((Pics))*

pffffffffffft well ... here's a few pics of my car. in the process of removing and selling alot of the stuff i have. gone are the bronze 17" TE-37's ... gone are my AGX's with Ground Controls and gone are my ebay STB's  ... soon the Stillen GTR Kit (the GTR on the bumpers were filled) and the Nis-Nak's will be sold ...............

well i plan on getting a NISMO replica kit and maybe a Lucino Front.. yea - then i'll work from there. well here's the pics:

hit a frickin' pile of snow and the bumper broke a little ... body shop estimate was really cheap to get it fixed.. basically a little bondo where the bolt goes to get it to stay again .. i should take a close up pic to explain better..









Looks like a frickin' 4x4 !! :woowoo:

















I originally sprayed my tails all a few coats of red and a few clear coats on top... but Jersey winter roads and all that salt ate away at it ... they got all foggy and couldn't really see me braking or turning so i tried scraping it off .... guess this gives me an excuse to find SE-L tails and C/F insert :thumbup: 









Lemme kno what ya'll think of my Rice-Mobile ..


----------



## SentraQuestions (Dec 15, 2003)

Those are some nice pics! Thanks for sharing ...

Looks good - especially with the snow .... 

Does look like you do have it put together all around well ... :cheers: 

If I ever get a photoshop program, we'll be able to size some pics & post too!


SQ


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I like the way you left the grille black. Nice car all in all... where do you live?


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

It sucks that you had to remove stuff from your car. It still looks pretty good. 

I know what you mean about freakin snow and dealing with it when you want to go somewhere, now I live in Phoenix where it gets freaking hot but at least I don't get snowed in.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

Thanks for the comments. From Union, NJ.


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

Were did u get ur front lights and corners from?! I want some so bad but i cant find any i have a 98 200sx SE if u could help me out that would be great! - XNISMOB14X -


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Gotta keep the picture posting in the appropriate forum.......moved!!!!!


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

oh whoops ... sorry admin sir :kiss: :fluffy:

anyway, i got this projectors and stealth corners from Nis-Naks xNISMOB14x ... they went under a few years ago b/c of an unfortunate incident .... sorry. i kno that www.MatrixRacing.com makes a replica of my projectors with angel eyes. u could check those out..


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

Nis-Naks was the shiznit I got all the clears for my b13 from them. wish they were still around for when i get my next nissan. Do you know what the incident was that caused them to go under


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

i heard that his factory caught on fire... can anyone else verify?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

no, the owner of nis naks was the primary technician(i think) at the local infinity dealership he worked for, and after a while he couldnt hold both jobs so he went full time with the dealership....thats what someone told me.


----------



## TofuShop (Oct 15, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> no, the owner of nis naks was the primary technician(i think) at the local infinity dealership he worked for, and after a while he couldnt hold both jobs so he went full time with the dealership....thats what someone told me.


yea - and afterwards his factory went on fire. he lost the mold to all his products.


----------

